# Piedmont Lake Updates



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Has anybody been fishing Piedmont lately?
We have been catching some but not a lot.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

No info on Piedmont,just wanted to welcome you to the site. Glad you found your way here !!! THE CATKING


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I fish Piedmont alot. Mostly bass except spring and fall i like to go for eyes too. I have been doing good on bass at the shallow end. I like top water early and late in the day. Tubes are my favorite if buzz baits are not working. I do good also on u-tail june bug worms. Smallies are still doing good at the damn. I use a white gitzit tubes and let it fall. It works good when they are hanging under the shad and schooling them up for a hit. You have to have a topwater in your hand and drop it right in the middle of them crashing into the shad or they won't hit you. Spring and fall I like to troll hot n tots slow for eyes. Good luck.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks CATKING.Were some of you part of GOFISHOHIO?A co-worker told me about this site.I don't think he's a member but he reads it.So if he does read this I'll just call him a "PICKLERHOOKER"  then he will know who I am.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

chopper:
I fish Piedmont 90% of the time.Melon color tubes and spinnerbaits{1/8..1/2} are the only lures I'm catching fish on right now.I haven't hit the dam yet this year.I too fish the shallows with topwater but a big ZERO so far this year.YA CAN'T BEAT TOPWATER FISHING  

Did anyone see Chet Snezek 50" MUSKIE..wow.He lives right by me so I have a pic of it. As soon as figure out how to get it on here I will post it.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I know Chet well. I used to be good friends with his daughter back in the 80's.
Just saw the picture of his musky in the Muskies Inc magazine. WHAT A BEAST !!!
I grew up in the Ferry area.
I wouldn't be surprised if we knew each other 
EH


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I have to boxs of spinner baits. I lost confidence in them the last few years. I don't know why. I just don't throw them enongh. I talked to someone out on the lake last week that was using a spinner and he said he got three nice ones. I'm going to try harder with them. My tube colors are watermellon seed and pumpkin. What spinner blades and colors should I go back to?


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

CHOPPER:
80% of my spinnersbaits have white/char.
One 1/2 oz has a NO.5 willow....one 1/2oz. has a double willow no.5+no.3
1/8 oz has a no.3 or no.4......I think no.4  
I caught a 23.5 Muskie on the 1/8 oz. over top weed beds.Sometimes I rip it across and sometimes I let it drop to the bottom and bring it up FAST. I'm going out early tomorrow.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Woodenships:
Yes we were members of GFO. THis site was started after GFO went down. Tell your buddy to sign on as a member. No use to try and hide! Welcome though. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I am down there all the time. I have a 16 foot lowe with an older white Johnson 9.9. I have gray hair and always wear a fishing hat. Thanks for the advise on the spinner baits. Hope to see ya at Piedmont. We'll swap stories.


----------

